# Abbie the english lop...



## ADEE (Aug 9, 2008)

the only pic i have of her and her tattoo, i needed record of it incase something ever happens it shows her whole body







she looks her age in this pic i think...






fresh herbs from the garden.. still damp from the rain!






pull those ears back missy!






her ears are so rediculous i swear haha






a basil hat?






i...think...i...can...reach!






official bunny flop!






tell me that carpet doesnt look comfy!






and what is a set of photos without a terrified bun'... her first adventure outside for pics was short.... very short! Shes a house bunny for SURE! 



















so for those of you with larger breed rabbits... if your housing them in a NIC cage, do you give them taller cages? Rain is much shorter (half the size of Abbie literally) and can stand up everywhere in the cage.. Abbie on the other hand is so much taller she can only stand straight up on her hind legs in 25% of the cage (considerably large areas but you know what i mean).. otherwise she can of course crawl on all fours comfortably everywhere with lots of head room. so how do you accomidate your rabbits?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 9, 2008)

Elf is a bigger bun, and yes, we have her in a three story NIC cage so she can telescope to her heart's content.  

I have to tell you, I have NEVER wanted a lop eared rabbit until I saw Abbie. I have fallen totally and completely in love, and she has been added to my list of "must have" rabbit breeds! My mouth literally drops open and I say "awwwww" out loud at every beautiful shot you share. I've made my son come look at the photos, too. She is too gorgeous!

Minda


----------



## ADEE (Aug 9, 2008)

awe thanks!!! Shes a total doll and is as sweet as she looks! She gives us kisses on the nose even. Shes just baby (10wks tomorrow) and already weighs 4lbs 8oz.. Believe it or not EL was the first rabbit i ever had growing up.. it was only natural to get another one and when we found the breeder who sent us Abbie.. we knew it was love and totally meant to be! Its been 12yrs since the last time I had an EL! Every other bun' has been rex's dwarfs, exc. Thank you so much for the compliment

This is the girls cage.. its a 3story NIC and has some great stand up room for her but i love to spoil our girls, they even get 5+hrs of free range time every night. We have switched out the litter box and given them something smaller so they have even more floor space on the first floor.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 9, 2008)

That's the same size as Elf's cage, but you're right, I probably would go larger if I had two buns in the cage together. I think as long as you're giving them all that time out and about, she'll get all her stretches out. 

Minda


----------



## ADEE (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the input!! Do you have a flemish?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 9, 2008)

No, she's a palomino, so she's large, but not a mega bun.  I love flemmies, though. I had one as my very first rabbit.


----------



## ADEE (Aug 9, 2008)

shes adorable!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you! My daughter said, "I know why you love Abbie so much! She has the same colors as Elf!" Maybe that's part of it, but I know most of it is those EARS!!!!

Minda


----------



## ADEE (Aug 9, 2008)

lol.. they do scream "love me" what hilarious is watching her do binkies with those giant ears! They look like roaters on a helicopter... i too love little blonde/fawn colored buns'


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 9, 2008)

She's one of the cutest english lops I've ever seen! Beautiful rabbit and beautiful ears and beautiful photos!

This is my favorite picture of her. Awww, I just wanna squeeze her.








And if you don't mind me asking, what did you use for the background? Like a towel or blanket or something? And what kind of camera did you use? I'm always curious on people cameras.


----------



## ADEE (Aug 9, 2008)

this photo was taken on a white towel.. generally i dont like using towels because you can see the threads so much but its what i had handy real quick. Usually I use microfiber blankets, i have them in black, navy and white. Today I was being lazy lol... I use a canon rebel XTi that i LOVE! 

Thank you for the compliment.. im bias but i also think shes one of the prettiest EL ive ever seen. I would LOVE to hear Pams comments on her from a show standpoint judging her against the breed standards. How can I go about asking her to take a look? She will never be a show bun' but her breeder did comment on her nice make up (body shape, ears, color) for breed standard.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 9, 2008)

Well even if it was quick, it madegreat photos. And thats the kind of camera I want sooo bad, but don't wanna spend all my money on...maybe one day...

You could probablyPM Pam, or make a post in the The Rabbitry and Show Room, that way you can get other members opinions as well as hers.


----------



## ADEE (Aug 9, 2008)

I did just post in the show section... perhaps i will also try pming pam. It doesnt matter much because shes not going to show but its fun to know others opinions, of course her breeder raved about her "Type" but shes the breeder.. i would expect her to  We love her either way! 

I have two young children so for me.. I was spending hundreds of dollars a year to get pro pictures, it was much cheaper and cost effective to buy my own camera and learn how to use it on manual, this way I can take all the pics I want and get "Good pics" not just half smiles and tear stains we would get when doing pro pics  I understand people not wanting to spend $800-900 on a camera!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 9, 2008)

oh my god she is georgous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so pretty


----------



## ADEE (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks! Shes jumping in and out of her cage as we type... off the second floor landing of her cage no less! Girl does it just to give me a heart attack i swear! You shouldve seen her get on and jump off the dining room table two nights ago shes crazy i tell you!


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Aug 10, 2008)

What a fabulous angelic rabbit. What is her temperment? She looks so sweet!


----------



## pamnock (Aug 10, 2008)

For only 10 weeks old, she's absolutely gorgeous - and she knows it LOL

Pam


----------



## ADEE (Aug 10, 2008)

she has an amazing temperment!! She gives you nose bonks if you kiss at her... when we sit on the sofa if we pat our hand on the sofa she jumps up to sit with us, love to be held and loved on.. she really is an amazing bun'. We didnt think we could ever find another rabbit like Rain (who has an equally amazing temperament) and we have!

pam, thanks!! It means alot coming from you.. She turned 10wks old today and is very much a primadona when it comes to the camera


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 10, 2008)

Yofi saw 'english lop' and his ears perked up - as much as an elop's ears can perk. 

He's dropping in to say 'Hai dere!' and is wondering if he's just met his twin...






Abbie is gorgeous! (Of course Rain is too...I saw their other pics last night; Rain looks like a complete sweetheart :hearts)

I love Abbie's color! Yofi was a bit deeper 'orange' when he was younger, but not so deep as Abbie - though Yof is a broken cream, which I guess is why he's lighter. 

And congrats on getting an elop...personally I think they are one the friendliest, most curious and lovable of all rabbit breeds! (Not that I'm biased or anything. :biggrin2 And I bet you'll find that as Abbie gets older, she will become an even more curious, more lovable, more 'how did I ever live my life before her?' kind of bunny...

Hugs and kisses from Yofi and his mom! 

:inlove:


----------



## ADEE (Aug 10, 2008)

they do look alot alike!!! holy moly, long lost twins lol.

my very first bun was an EL and i loved her dearly.. we would dress her up in doll clothes and bonnets and of course she didnt mind in the least, really great breed. i was heartbroken when she passed away, i was about 12... after her we had regular mixed breed buns' so abbie is our first EL since "Snowflake" I wonder how much Abbies color will change


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 10, 2008)

I love English lops! I wanted one but I couldn't find any near me. She is the cutest one I have ever seen though!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Aug 10, 2008)

soooooooooooo adorable! I am in heaven over here! Please post pictures of her daily! :biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Aug 11, 2008)

Typing as best i can. just got bit horribly by friends rabbit. anyway, Abbie is so pretty! I love her color! She and Yofi do look a lot a like! Fawn/cream rabbits are probably one of my favorite coloring! Epeically on els!


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 11, 2008)

awww! she's so pretty. EL's are deff. on my list of 'i wanna have some day' along with nethies:biggrin2:

more pics! she sooooo cute, i just love her:inlove:


----------



## missyscove (Aug 13, 2008)

She's stunning!

When is she coming to visit me?


----------

